# New Toy



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a few of my latest toy 18" S/S air guaged with a free float tube. I had the 3-9x32 laying around and decided to spray it flat. I got a PEPR mount for $40. I hope it shoots as good as I think it will, if so I'll put a better scope on it when my fun funds build again.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What sort of groups do you think it will shoot Don?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks nice Don.

How did you end up with it ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking rig YD, a good raccoon shooter!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks real nice, ought to group well. Break her in gentle!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Those PD and dogs better watch out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> What sort of groups do you think it will shoot Don?


I'm expecting MOA groups, I may in the future put an aftermarket trigger in it. We'll see how this one does, as I think triggers need broken too, especially on an AR.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> She looks nice Don.
> 
> How did you end up with it ?


I bought the lower a month or two ago and just recently came across a deal on the upper. Both are new.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats MOA?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Minute of angle. For all intents and purposes 1" at 100 yds.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Is that good for an AR?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it is pretty respectable for a stock AR.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm expecting MOA groups, I may in the future put an aftermarket trigger in it. We'll see how this one does, as I think triggers need broken too, especially on an AR.


Dave shared with me how to improve a stock trigger. He used a buffing wheel mine ended up smoother.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you still have the instructions from him ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Some where ...I think they were on a post ? let me look around.




michael

Here he is with his first sniper rifle...



Cross training on different weapons systems...


Here he is practicing with the gun that won the Middle East.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lookin good YD !!!! I assume no range report coming till later this year with the heat !! I would only worry about MOC as that will be the true test unless its a porker then MOH. If all Heck breaks lose the real concern would be MODA. Hope weather breaks to see some results from the range. Hopen to test some loads early tomorrow then Gun Show after. Congrats YD hope you like it as well as I do mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rodney, I haven't even had a chance to do a break in yet. Maybe this next week. MODA haha. Now I need more mags. Over the last several months I've loaded a couple thousand rounds of FMJ for plinking and Idiots. A new scope would be nice as well.


----------

